# large ebay sets sellers



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Bobj has said he likes Super Carbide Store on ebay but I am thinking about one of the larger sets of yellow bits on ebay, EDM Wholsalers has from 24 to 66 that mite work. 

If anybody has feedback on a particular distributor for the larger sets I would love to hear it. I will most likely be going with 1/2 shank.

Thanks for everybodys help so far.

Mike

Bobj I see a posting on 11/14/08 "Help a newbie buy some bits" where you recomend a 30 piece set but the link is dead on ebay. What set is that?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought a 66 piece set a couple years ago. I haven't used some of them, but it's nice to be able to experiment. I replace them with Freud bits when they wear out or break.
I don't remember who I bought them from, but I would follow Bjs advice. Try these guys.
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike (Awoodnut), BJ is our resident shop-a-holic. He orders many items online and tests them before making a recommendation. I bought a large set once and was astonished at how poor the quality was. When using the cove bit the yellow paint was rubbing off onto my project wood. This was caused by not having proper relief clearance. Every one of the bits from that set left stringy threads hanging. I sold it to a guy with a warning of the poor quality. It is easy to get a pig in a poke so stick with a product that is proven by one of our members.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike (Awoodnut)

I will agree you can get some real junk off ebay,,,,but do your home work 1st. ,,I use the FEEDBACK on ebay for a great tip off,,if you find a seller that has sold 10,000 bits and only has one or two bad feed backs he should be a good one..you will always have some in a group that just can't get along with the flow...as far as the yellow ones,,take a real hard look at them,,some will be bright yellow and some will be just a little off yellow,the best one are the ones that are just a little bit off, it's sometimes are to see it on line but if you copy and paste the picture on your hd and blow it up you can see the erros in the bit...braze job,how thick the carb.is,the bad paint job,etc. the real key is if the seller will back them up 100 %.
a quick email to the seller is good way to find that out b/4 you buy from him..  if no feed back ,,,pass...


Here's one more I found that has some great deals,but he ships out of .

Levis, Quebec, Canada

eBay Store - Elite Tools: SHAPER CUTTER, ROUTER BIT SET 1 2'' SHANK, ROUTER BIT 1 2'' SHANK

=========


Mike said:


> Mike (Awoodnut), BJ is our resident shop-a-holic. He orders many items online and tests them before making a recommendation. I bought a large set once and was astonished at how poor the quality was. When using the cove bit the yellow paint was rubbing off onto my project wood. This was caused by not having proper relief clearance. Every one of the bits from that set left stringy threads hanging. I sold it to a guy with a warning of the poor quality. It is easy to get a pig in a poke so stick with a product that is proven by one of our members.


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

I just took delivery of a 15 pc set of yellow router bits. Although the shipping box came to me unmarked and intact, the wooden box containing the bits was crushed at one corner and the seems were split. In addition the closing latch was bent out of shape as well as the cheap hinges. The bits were still intact but I haven't used them yet. I'm a little suspicious of the quality though. While the selection of types of bits is impressive, I think the actual physical size is . . . well disappointing. My two cents on inexpensive... sorry, cheap bits. You get what you pay for I guess. Buy real stuff!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Are buying the bits or the box, it's sad when the shipper nails the box but it's a free box the norm.. 

I sure would like to see the link where you got them from .

I'm a real box man, when I want some great bits and a great box to keep them in I buy them from , Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood
but you pay the price..



======




bimityedye said:


> I just took delivery of a 15 pc set of yellow router bits. Although the shipping box came to me unmarked and intact, the wooden box containing the bits was crushed at one corner and the seems were split. In addition the closing latch was bent out of shape as well as the cheap hinges. The bits were still intact but I haven't used them yet. I'm a little suspicious of the quality though. While the selection of types of bits is impressive, I think the actual physical size is . . . well disappointing. My two cents on inexpensive... sorry, cheap bits. You get what you pay for I guess. Buy real stuff!!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Damage during shipping happens constantly unfortunately. The problem here is the drivers/delivery people, they don't care about the package(s). Believe me, I know, I have to deal with this daily at work. 

Do you get what you pay for? Yes and no. You just have to be watchful of what you're purchasing. Bj made a very point, check references and feedback. Is it 100% guaranteed? Will they take returns? Etc., etc.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I think those big cheap Ebay sets, are a great jumpstart into routing. Thats what I did, If I held out for only top quality bits, I wouldn't have very many. As AxlMyk said, replace the ones that dull first with good bits,since they are the ones you use most. Then you still have all the other profiles that get used less often. Pay close attention to the feedback, as Bj suggested, and you should be fine.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks guys 

I appreciate all the advice. I am having a real hard time with the lower quality bits on ebay. I have found a 30 or 35 pc set that would give me a lot of options to try and see if I like them.

My goal is to see what I find a use for and then start replacing them with good to top quality bits fairly rapidly. I have bought one whiteside already from a local supplier and will be trying a boach from another local supplier when I need a bit. 

I signed up for a ton of catalogs and email alerts from all the sites I found on this forum. 

My parts should be in next week and I will get started. The wife is already coming up with projects for me.

Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Something else to consider is buying bits from sharpening services. I got great deals on Ebay for a couple of Whiteside bits that had been sharpened 3 times. The original owner decided to replace at that point but the service cleaned up the edge and offered them dirt cheap. The bits still measured to tolerance, and they will stand to be sharpened a couple more times before they are through. This is another way to save money on bits.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

thanks I will try that. I use a couple local sharpeners to do my saw blades.


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

The cardboard shipping box showed no sign of any mistreatment or damage by the shoipper. What gets me going is I'm thinking that the vendor had some damaged boxes and dumped them on the market anyway to keep his losses down. Maybe didn't even check them out himself, just stuck 'em in a box and sent 'em out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

You maybe right on,,,but you didn't pay for the box I'm thinking,it's better than getting them in some plastic bags or a little plastic box that just goes in the trash can anyway..but I know what you are saying, you want what you paid for you on the ebay add..  but I'm almost sure he will say you need to take it up with UPS..boxes do get damage in a cardboard box in shipping..they will stack 70lb boxes on it and you will no see the damage util you open it up..but UPS will cove it by default up to 100.oo dollars..

If you want a nice box I would drop the seller a note and see if he will send you one,,with luck he will..  can't hurt to ask .....

But I still like to see the link where you got them from.. 
and heads up for other buyers.. 

===========




bimityedye said:


> The cardboard shipping box showed no sign of any mistreatment or damage by the shoipper. What gets me going is I'm thinking that the vendor had some damaged boxes and dumped them on the market anyway to keep his losses down. Maybe didn't even check them out himself, just stuck 'em in a box and sent 'em out.


----------

